# mikro gesucht



## glückskind (29. Januar 2007)

hey,
ich suche ein billiges (unter 50€) mikro für den pc. ich möchte mit dem pc meine stimme aufnehmen ohne dass es dabei wie wild knistert und ich die aufnahmen danach noch verwenden kann.
kann mir jemand eins empfehlen?
vielen dank!


----------



## chmee (29. Januar 2007)

50€ ist knapp.

Tasache ist, dass der Mikrofoneingang am PC nichts taugt. Also muss der LineIn
benutzt werden. Und für diesen benötigt man für Mikroaufnahmen eine Vorverstärkung.
Heisst --> Mikrofon und MiniMixer/Vorverstärker.

zB TBone sc300 Mikrofon etwa 30EUR
+ Behringer Mic800 etwa 45EUR

Die Auswahl ist gross, die verlinkten Geräte sind wahrlich nur Beispiele.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Januar 2007)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das t.bone SC600 empfehlen.
Das kostet im Bundle mit Vorverstärker, Popkiller, Kabel und Spinne zwar knapp 120 Euro, also etwas mehr als deine Preisvorstellung, aber die Aufnahmequalität ist nochmal deutlich besser.

Siehe http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc600_bundle.htm

Gerade bei Studiomikrofonen ist es empfehlenswert, wenn das Mikro an einer Spinne hängt, da es so vom Ständer entkoppelt ist und weniger Vibrationen an das Mikro abgegeben werden.
Da gerade Studiomikrophone sehr empfindlich sind, nehmen die auch wirklich alles auf und da ist es gut, wenn man wenigstens einige Störquellen ausschliessen kann.


----------

